# APOLLO passed



## dajeti2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm sorry to say that Apollo passed away todayat 12:00 o'clock today Tina is takeing it hard she may not beon for a day or two

dale teter


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG! I am SO very sorry to hearthis! Poor Tina! My sincerst condolences... noamount of words are going to sooth this deep pain. What atragedy. My prayers are with her and Apollo. Maythey meet again in a much better place.

:bigtears:


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

I have no words . sorry


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG!!!!!! I'm SOOOO sorry.... I don't even have the words to express it...


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Apollo.

He is now watching out for you.


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You have my condolences.

--Dawn


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 15, 2005)

OMGosh... I am soo very sorry to hear this. Ihave only known of Tina and this board for a few short days... but itwas obvious her devotion to him. My deepest sympathies for Tina, Dale& Jeremy.


----------



## Radar (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina, Ithink ofyou andApollo, Dale, Jeremy and the family as close friends I've never metorspoken to. I've felt yourjoy throughyourstories, and now I'm feeling your pain. Thankyou for giving Apollo such a wonderful life- you've been thebest bunny mom on the planet -and thank you so much forsharing it with us. 

Myveryvery heartfelt condolences to all.:heart:


----------



## ariel (Oct 15, 2005)

I honestly do not know what to say.:bigtears:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 15, 2005)

I really can't find much to say. Thisis such a shock! I know he was your baby, Tina, and I wish Icould help you somehow. Much love from me and James,

Angela

:rose:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 15, 2005)

OH NO! 

I am so sorry Tina. :bigtears:

Stan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 15, 2005)

Goodness, how sad! I'm so sorry for your loss.Tina, I'm sending every positive thought and prayer your way at thistime. Please give your son a big hug for me. This is a loss that willbe felt across the bunny boards. 

Much Love,
Minda


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, God, I don't know what to say atall. There truly are no words. Tina, Dale andJeremy my deepest sympathies go out to you. To say anythingelse at this moment would be pointless. Tina, if you needanything, I will be here, call my cell whenever, I'm here around theclock.





Lots of Love,

Jen


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 15, 2005)

My heart goes out to you Tina. I know how much you loved your boy. {{HUGS}} from Patti, Sparky and Scooter.


----------



## Shuu (Oct 15, 2005)

ink iris:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, Tina. I don't know what to say. 

My heart goes out to you. 

I'm so sorry.

:bigtears:

Laura


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina - there is not much to say - except I am so sorry for this great loss. Please know that we are praying for you and all.
Those of us who have lost our very precious friends know what you arefeeling, for your devotion and love for 'Pollo was so evident.
Take care of yourself now - God bless you and grant you peace of heart and soul.


----------



## hoppy (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm soo sorry to hear about Apollo. :sad:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 15, 2005)

How terrible for all of you. I am very sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Ann


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 15, 2005)

I am so sorry for your lost Tina. Binkie freeApollo Binkie free. Tina Buck Jones will watch over him for you girl.Please pm or email me if you need to rant, vent or cry. Please I am soosorry. I was hoping to hear the good news when I got on the email and Isee the rainbow bridge thread and realized that it was Apollo.

Angel and MeatHead :sad::hug:


----------



## bunnydude (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh no, I don't know what to say.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina &amp; family,

Words are just so insufficient to express our grief here. I'm so sorry. It just doesn't seem fair.

You're in our prayers - your whole family!

Peg


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina, I know how you feel. Lots of love,

Rose


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina,

I am so sorry for yourloss. You guys gave him a great life.. It's so sad he had togo. I wish you didnt have to go through this right now.

Cristy


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina-

I'm so sorry. I just feel so awful. Apollo was sucha loved bunny. I don't even know what to say other than I'mtruly sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you andyours. Apollo will be greatly missed. I lovedhearing about him and seeing his pictures. He was an amazingbunny. God Bless Apollo. ray:

Jenn


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina, im so deeply sorry for your loss. Wordscannot express how bad you must be feeling. I am so shocked at thispoint, i feel like ive lost one of my own buns. I will sure miss himdearly and all the stories about him. Again, i am so deeplysorry. I will keep your whole family in my thoughts. *Hugs*


----------



## kfonz (Oct 15, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about your loss,Tina. I could only imagine the pain you are goingthrough. My best to you and your family, take care!

-k


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

:bigtears:



:bigtears:


It was within the timeframe when Apollo died that after 9 straight days of rain, The Sun came out.


What a Huge and Difficult Loss.


:bigtears:


:bigtears:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina,

Apollo is an inspiration to us all here. We truly love hearing aboutAollo and his acers.. We all are going to miss him very much but TinaBuck is watching him just remember that.

Here I made something for you and Jeremy.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 16, 2005)

Tina, Jeremy and Dale .. I am SO sorry for yourloss... I cannot belive this happened .. I am literally in shock...Ireallly cant belive this has happened...anything you need please pleasePM me!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 16, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> It looks like Buck got an early birthday present.
> 
> My thoughts are with your family right now.
> 
> ...





> Mybunnyboysthat's not a goood thing to to say a early b'day preasent that is all ihave to say dale and yoru can ban me fromthe form carolynbut that wasnot appropriaiate iknow u are sorry bunny boy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 16, 2005)

Dale, 

Buck was a dear friend of ours who passed away in June. His birthday is tomorrow. 

We like to think all our beloved bunnies who pass are in his care now. 

Laura


----------



## m.e. (Oct 16, 2005)

Oftentimes, peoplearen't sure what to say in response to someone who has suffered a loss.And though they may not choose the best words to express theirsympathy,it doesn't mean that they don't care. I'm sure thatMBB posted withpure intentions.

To Tina, Dale, and Jeremy:

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

Dale, 
I feel I have to jump in and defend My Bunny Boys, I am sure that it was not meant in a mean way.

I am sure you and your family are hurting so very deeply right now,there are a lot of people here who thought the world of Apollo, we alllistened and were so happy to hear Tina tell us all the stories andantics of Apollo.

I think now is a hard time for people to express their feelings as it's such a very sad time.
Not all of us can say the "right" things as it's so very hard to know the right thing to say.

Please don't be offended as I am 100% certain there was no malice orhurt intended, I am sure it was all offered in hurt and heartfeltsympathy.

Please give Jeremy a big hug I am sure this is extremely hard for him as well.

My thoughts to you and Tina as well.


***edited to say when I first responded and wrote this there was noother replies and then when I posted this there were already replies ,so please see Dale that there were several of us who thought the samething. i am not saying who is right or wrong all I am saying is we allcan understand to a certain extent just how hard this time is for youall. No we can't understand fully as we did not have the pleasure ofliving with Apollo, but to a certain point we understand***


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh, Dear Heart,

That was not said to hurt you...it was said to comfort. 

No one wanted Apollo to be with Buck. Not even Buck - I assure you. 

Your pain is deep, thick, and raw right now. Please realize, we're alldoing the best we can to comfort you. No one knows what to say, we'rejust hoping that what would bring us comfort will bring it to you. 

There was No Bun like Apollo. Our hearts are very heavy having lost himand knowing that you are going through this horrible severing.


Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

My Bunny Boys,

Hunny we know you didn't mean it in a mean way. ((((hugs you tight)))

Things are hard for Tinas' family and they are hard for us all here as well, including you!

We all felt like we knew Apollo from all the stories we heard about him, and we all came to love him in our own ways.

Don't be hard on yourself, we know the way in which it was meant. 
:hearts::hearts::hearts:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 16, 2005)

i now she means now harm but she worded wrong


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 16, 2005)

thank you mybunnyboys it hit me wrong


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

Dale, 
please scroll up and read the post I left here for you.

Like I said it's hard to say what is right and what is wrong when you are feeling such loss.

Emotions are a hard thing to deal with.

ray:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> :??I didn't mean it in a mean way. I meant that he's with Bucknow. It's sad that he passed but I just thought it was anice way ofsaying he's ok. :?






It was a nice way of saying that Apollo's in good hands. 

I said the same thing to Tina on the phone. She was upset about Apollo being with Buck, but she knows that he's in good hands.


-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 16, 2005)

I want to thank you all for all your thoughts and prayers.

MBB, We are very sorry. We are hurting so bad that when Daleread that it hurt. I know what you meant. I guess we are just so rawit's hard to think at this point. We took it wrong and are verysorry.

I know I can honestly say I never thoughtI could hurtthis bad and still breathe. I don't know what to think or say. I am nothandling this well at all. OH God, I lost my baby and want him back sobad. I keep thinking this must surely be a nightmare and I'll wake upany minute now. I'll walk into the kitchen and there he will be waitingfor his morning nose rub. Then I pinch myself and reralize thisnightmare is real and it kills me all over again.

So please bear with me.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 16, 2005)

ohh... Tina...  ::hugs::


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 16, 2005)

Its to be expected Tina, you know where we areif you need anything. Take your time and grieve and dowhatever you must. I can only imagine what you are goingthrough. I wish there was more I could do......


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh Hugs Tina we both are truly sorry for yourlost of Apollo. Please take the time and greave. WE all understand ifyou can not be back for awhile.

Dale I know how you felt and I would have felt that way too at first.But it is best to greave now than later. Please take care of Tina causeshe really needs it and so do you.

Hugs 

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## NightPoet00 (Oct 16, 2005)

No! I can't believe Apollo isgone. Big hugs for you and major sympathy in this rought timefor you. :bigtears:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Our deepest sympathies.

Raspberry &amp; SLG


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Oct 16, 2005)

Tina , I'm sorry to hear of your loss. :angelandbunny:

Please accept a great big hug from me and my fur kids .

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## zoecat6 (Oct 16, 2005)

I am so, so sorry for you. I know whatits like to lose a rabbit that feels like a family member, itsdevistating. The reason I now have a flemish giant is becauseof reading about apollo in this forum, and falling in love with him.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 16, 2005)

OMG Tina. I'm gobsmaked. I can't believeit...not Apollo. You Dale and of course poor Jeremy must be distraught.My prayers are with you all. I'm so so sorry.

Vickie


----------



## Zee (Oct 16, 2005)

OMG !!

OH Tina 

I have just come on to check-in and I saw this 

Honey I really don't know what to say. I have tears streaming as I write this.

I will be back home around 6pm States time.

I'm there if you need me !!!!!

:hug: :bigtears:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh Tina, I'm so so sorry. I felt as if i'd knownApollo as well as i know my own bunnys from all his stories andpictures. I know words can't make you feel better now but just know weare all here for you.ray::angelandbunny:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 16, 2005)

OMG Tina. I just cannot believe it. Not Apollo -*our* Apollo. I think we all felt as though weknew him and had a share in him, because of the way you wrote about allhis antics. I think he was the first one to get everyone interested inFlemish bunnies, because of his amazing personality, and stunning looks.

I know you must all be devastated - I am and I never even met him. Justremember that you did everything you could have possibly done for him,and he loved you for it. You can email me anytime. All thoughts andprayers are with you, Jeremy and Dale.

Jan


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 16, 2005)

OMG.

:sad:

I am so sorry for your lost Tina. All my condolences go to you and yourfamily. I know for a fact that you've gave Apollo a dream world. I wishyou and your family the best of luck.

:rainbow:

- K&amp;E


----------



## ChinaBun (Oct 16, 2005)

My condolences, Tina. I'm fighting tears as I read this. I can't imagine what you are doing. I wish I had better words to say. 

Nancy


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 16, 2005)

Tina: Here it is another day, and I still don'twant to believe this has happened. I can't even begin toexpress how sorry I am, there are just no words. I know howmuch this pains me, so I can't even imagine how it pains you.

Lots of Love,

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## Saffy (Oct 16, 2005)

I am so so sorry .. my love and thoughts are with you. Be strong. xxxx


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 16, 2005)

My thoughts &amp; prayers are with all of you.:angelandbunny:

Soooska


----------



## Beckers (Oct 16, 2005)

Our hearts are breaking for you--you and Apollo have touched all of us here.

Rebecca, George, and Floppy


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 16, 2005)

I can't thank you all enough. I am justin shock. Sadly not even memories or pictures help. They hurt. Becauseit hits me I won't ever take any more and there aren't anymore stories.I feel like someone scooped me out and just filled me with nothing butpain and hurt. 

Thank you.

Tina


----------



## mummybunny (Oct 16, 2005)

Sending you a huge hug



mummybunny xx


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Oct 16, 2005)

I am so so sorry. I am sending everybody hugs.:hug:



~Josh


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Oct 16, 2005)

I just read this. I am in shock. Im so sorry guys. I really dont know what to say. 

My prayers are going out to your family. 

:bunnyangel:



*Run Free Apollo 

:runningrabbit:




*had to edit, didnt look right saying Binkie*


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 16, 2005)

In time they will be of comfort....right nowtho, its understandable that they make it worse. Don't be toohard on yourself...he was so much a part of you, its going to take youalot of time. 

Hang in there, let me know if theres anything I can do...sending hugs and good thoughts your way.


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 16, 2005)

Tina - Grief is a two sided curtain. Your loss is fresh, and nothing anyone can say or do will help at this point.
The pain is unbearable - yet, you somehow bear it.
This side of the curtain is dark and black.

But _with time _you pass through the curtain,
and the other side is bright and colorful,
because the memories no longer bring you pain - they make you smile.
You again know how blessed you were that the big old rabbit came intoyour life, and what joy he brought to you, and to all of us you haveshared him with.

Please keep all your pictures - you will regret later if you destroy them.
And do keep taking pictures - they help to keep memories alive.

I remembered you very specially at Mass this morning - you are very much on my mind.
I could tell by your writing that you are a very passionate woman -passionate with your beloved family - two legged, fourlegged, furry andfeathered.
So I can only imagine how this loss is tearing you apart.
But the grief is normal, and will pass - the curtain will open.
You just have to give yourself time to get through it.
May God bless you and keep you.
May He shne His face upon you,
And grant you His peace.


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 16, 2005)

Apollo's Family,
I know how much all of youloved him so. I was in shock when I read thisseveral moments ago. I am sorry that such ahorrible thing could happen and to your loving family. I amso sorry for your loss.

-Ashley

[align=center]:rainbow::runningrabbit::rainbow:
Binky Free Wollo
[/align]


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 16, 2005)

I am so sorry about Apollo.

:bigtears:

I can't even imagine what you are feeling like right now. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Lissa


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 16, 2005)

:apollo::bigtears:I am so sorry for Apollo's passing, Tina, Dale, Jeremy.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh my gosh Tina I am so so sorry. I was hopingby the title that it was a different kind of passed and he was better.I was sitting there just hoping this was a different meaning. 

I don't know what to say either. My condolences to you, Dale and Jeremy.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 16, 2005)

Dear Tina &amp; family, I am so very sad to hear about your loss. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 16, 2005)

:tears2::bigtears::sad:

Ed


----------



## 2bunmom (Oct 16, 2005)

Tina, Dale and Jeremy, I have been away fromhome and the forum for the last coupleof days so I am justseeing this post. I am just so shocked. Iwant you to know how much pleasure and enjoyment your Apollo gave usall here on the forum. We so have enjoyed seeing him in hisstroller and hearing the stories about him. We allenjoyedthat specialpicture of Jeremy holdingWollo. He will be so missed. 

I know that you are hurting right now......I still can remember whenyou first brought Apollo and Athena home. Gosh itis so hard to think of what to say . No matterwhatI say, it still will not make the hurt goaway. I know that you miss him terribly.Just know thatour thoughts are with you.Take your time to grieve and take care of yourselves. Hugsand love to your family. Beckie


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 16, 2005)

Tina I agree with sfritzp.Please take the time to greave. You will see that the curtains willopen. Please do not destroy them pictures ever cause I did that withone of my beloved dogs years ago and I only found one pic of my dog. Iregretted that big time.

Take care of your self, especialy Jeremy because Apollo Wollo is a special friend to him.

Angel and MeatHead.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Terribly sorry, Tina.We allloved Apollo.

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Oct 16, 2005)

Tina,

I am so very sorry for your loss.. .

Pam


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Oct 17, 2005)

I am so so so sorry, i dont have the words...


----------



## The Missus (Oct 17, 2005)

So, very, very sorry for your loss, Tina.....Youknow how much Buck wanted a "giant Fleming" after your storiesregarding Athena and Apollo. Well, they are bothwith him now...........and he now has his giant Fleming bunnies in hisarms...Hope you are okay.....lots of tears, of course...............butgain strength from the "Forum Family."

I am.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 17, 2005)

i am very sorry

:tears2:

Nicole


----------



## ruka (Oct 17, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. And like others,Apollo was the reason why I want a Flemish. But for now, I have my twogirls and my canine. Please look forward to brighter days.


----------



## irishmist (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh Tina, I am so very verysorry. I know that there is nothing that can console yourgrief right now, just remember you DO have friends here andwe will always be here for you no matter what. Takeadvantage of these friendships now, because this is what we are herefor, to support you in good and bad times. I can only imaginewhat you are going thru, just know that we all loved Apollo, even if wehad to live vicariously thru this board, we all felt that a piece ofhim belonged to each and every one of us. We love and careabout you Tina, remember that always.

Love always,

Susan


----------



## snowball (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello I am from England (snowball) I have beensigining in each day since Apollo became poorly, I could not belieiveit when I logged on today to see that he had passed away.

I do not know Tina, but I log on alot and just browse around, but Ifeel I had to write something as my heart truly goes out to Tina, Ihave a bunny called snowball, I lost her sister when she was 12weeksold, that was 6 mths ago and when I read that somebody has lost a bunnyi feel such empathy with them, as I love my bunny so very very much.

Take care Tina my thoughts are with you and thank you for doing everything possible for Apollo you are a mum in a million.

Bunnies are so magical and loving I hope one day that alot more people will learn to enjoy the love that bunnies give.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## JimD (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Apollo 

Prayers and good thoughts sent your way ray:

:jumpingbunny::rainbow:

~Jim &amp; the crew


----------



## Lissa (Oct 17, 2005)

Tina, I am so sorry you are feeling this hugeloss. I _can_ imagine what you're goingthrough. Jason and I are very torn up about it. Youand Dale and Jeremy gave that bunny the best home. You showedhim the love that many bunnies will never everknow.Bless your hearts. 

Apollo is a legend....may his memory live on forever.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Again I am sorry your in so much pain.. Itsreally sad. I always enjoyed his pictures and stories abouthim. I know it don't help now but you were really good to himand you did the best to save him and he knows it. 

Cristy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 17, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Apollo is a legend....may his memory live on forever.


Lissa's exactly right. Apollo is a legend and will *never* be forgotten.

Tina,hugs to you, Dale and Jer. Hang inthere. I know it's hard. Ally and I are torn upabout this and we never even met him. I can't imagine thepain you all must be feeling. My heart goes out to youall. 

Love, 

Laura


----------



## dootsmom (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh Hon, I am so sorry to hear this. ((((((Hugs)))))) for you and the family.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh no...I haven't been here for quite some timedue to personal problems, and I just signed in and saw this thread. Itcertainly was a shock to read, and I am at a loss for words. 

Tina and family, I am so very sorry for your loss. Apollo was atreasure to this forum; sharing his photos and his life here witheveryone no doubt leaves everyone feeling they have lost anincrediblyspecial spirit.

:bigtears:



Apollowill beforever in our hearts.

~Di


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 17, 2005)

Dearest Tina &amp; family,

I've been keeping up with all your posts about Apollo over the pastlittle bit, and I know like everyone else here, I'vebeenexperiencing the UPS and the downs while you were treatingApollo. Everyday I made a point of signing on to see how thebabe was doing. I wasn't able to post right away because Ithought he was on the mend and I was so happy, and then I saw thisthread and it broke my heart. My heart breaks foryou. Death is hardest on those left behind. Apollois in a good place. Take care of YOU, it's what he would havewanted - his mom tobe better.

Nadia


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Apollo is alegend....may his memory live on forever.
> ...


I agree, Apollo was truely a legend!!and i will charish all of his stories and pictures forever. :bunnyangel:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 17, 2005)

Every day is a rollercoaster ofemotions. I woke up today mad as all get out. Mad at God for takinghim, the vet, myself and even Apollo for leaving me. 

I was cleaning the computer desk and found his booties and fellapart. His cage torments me yet I can't bring myself to do anything toit. It hurts so much that the last thing he heard was me yelling athim. I keep replaying everything in my mind wondering if I missedsomething. Jeremy and I both can't help but feel that we let himdown.

You have all been wonderful. With every one's permission when iam able I would like to print these pages and add them to Apollo'sbook.

I can't seem to think clearly. I will answer all of you when I am able.

Tina


----------



## pamnock (Oct 17, 2005)

Grief isa long road with many tears Tina.

Apollo's scrapbook is going to be a special treasure you'll always have of your treasured boy :rose:



Pam


----------



## Lissa (Oct 17, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Every day is a rollercoaster of emotions. I woke uptoday mad as all get out. Mad at God for taking him, the vet, myselfand even Apollo for leaving me.


Those are normal emotions for you to be feeling. Someday theanger, guilt and loss will subside and you'll have only fond memoriesof Apollo. He brought so much joy and happiness into yourlife. Nothing can take that away from you. 



> You have all been wonderful. With every one'spermission when i am able I would like to print these pages and addthem to Apollo's book.





>


Great idea! I did this when Lenci died and I have it in my box with the rest of her stuff


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 17, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Apollo is a legend....may his memory live on forever.


Laura* wrote: *


> Apollo is a legend and will *never* be forgotten.



Iwuvbunbuns72* wrote: *


> Apollowas truely a legend!!and i will charish all of his stories and picturesforever.



If there is a Rabbit Hall of Fame, Apollo would get my vote.

Rainbows! :dude:


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


>


If you look close at the photo he looks like he has a smile. 

Ed


----------



## Lissa (Oct 17, 2005)

Call me anytime sweety. :rose:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 17, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Every day is a rollercoaster of emotions. I woke uptoday mad as all get out. Mad at God for taking him, the vet, myselfand even Apollo for leaving me.
> 
> I was cleaning the computer desk and found his booties and fellapart. His cage torments me yet I can't bring myself to do anything toit. It hurts so much that the last thing he heard was me yelling athim. I keep replaying everything in my mind wondering if I missedsomething. Jeremy and I both can't help but feel that we let himdown.
> 
> ...




Tina - if it helps any - I find myself mad at God too.....and I had ayelling session where I told Him I couldn't understand why He'd takeApollo. So please know that what you're feeling is verynormal.

Apollo might have heard you yelling - but what he really heard - wasthe love in your voice and the intentions you had. He knewyou like no other bunny - and he was very special and VERY sensitive toyour needs and intentions and life. He knew you loved him -there is no doubt about that. So while he may have "heard"the yelling - he especially heard the love.

I wish I could be there just to give you a hug. Please know you're in my prayers on an almost hourly basis...



Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 17, 2005)

WEll Tina it is normal to go through all theemotions. I have done that with a few of our lost loved ones as well.But you can not be mad at GOD because it is nature for things like thatto happen. 

Tina you got my permission to add all of the post I made about Apollo. I truly miss the boy and his antic stories.


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 17, 2005)

:shock2:my first reaction, and then:bigtears:...



Tina, i'm SO very sorry for this aweful tragety. All I can offer you ismy love and support. I'm in shock. I haven't been on in almost a week,and to read this, well, this is the very last thing I thought I wouldfind...

I wish to send you all of our love, and support. If there is ANYHTING at all I can do to help PLEASE, let me know...

Please send my love to Jeremy, as I know this must be very hard on him too.

Apollo was Very special to all of us here in the Jungle, and Tina, Dale, and Jeremy you are too...

love from all in the Jungle.

ray:


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh I respectfully disagree SweetPeasMommie!
It is perfectly natural to be mad at God! It is part of the normal,give and take relationship He yearns to have with each of His children!
Lord, I'm mad at him most of the time! :X
It doesn't mean we 'blame' God - though initially in grief our angertoward Him will be that of blame. We say to Him 'how could YOU dothis?' And we're mad. It's a fact.
But eventually as grief subsides, we come to know that death is a natural part of life.
But - it's still hard to bear, and we get mad. 
God has very broad shoulders, and can see in our heart of hearts. He'snot like people who hold grudges. He won't say at our final judgement"you got mad at me on Oct 17, 2005 and I never forgot it."
He will say, "Come in and see - now do you see, looking from THIS side,why that happened on Oct 17, 2005?" And all will be crystal clear forus! Every hurt, every pain - all will have a part in what we havebecome - and what He had planned for us from all eternity.
Don't know 'bout you, but I'm going to have ALOT of questions and I can't wait to see the answers!
But I'm still going to get mad at Him while I'm on THIS side...
I'm a bit peeved at Him right now in fact - and He knows it!


----------



## 2bunmom (Oct 17, 2005)

Tina, just wanted you to know thatyouand your family are still in my thoughts.:rose:I think it will be great for you to make a book 

for Apollo. I think that would be a very healing and lovingthing for you to do. He hadsuch a special personality that came out in the pictures ofhim. I feel like I knew him from your stories andpictures. It just hurts my heart that he is no longer withyour family. One thing for sure he knew that he wasloved and cared for. Hang in there Tina. One day at atime. Hugs to your family. LoveBeckie


----------



## m.e. (Oct 17, 2005)

*sfritzp*: that was wonderfully worded, I completely agree.

Tina, I've been thinking about you all day. You and your family are in my prayers.

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~

 [align=center] [align=center]_We who choose to surround ourselves with lives 
even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, 
easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps 
we still would live no other way.
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan._
[/align] [align=right]- Irving Townsend[/align][/align]


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 17, 2005)

*m.e. wrote:*


> *sfritzp*: that waswonderfully worded, I completelyagree.


Ditto.

Tina: I have been angry at God many, many times. It is anormal part of grief. If you were to ask any psychologist,you would be told that anger and blaming are all part of it.You have every right to be angry. I'm angry.

But Sweetie, please don't think you let him down. You dideverything you could have for our wonderful boy. Please tellJeremy the same and give him a big hug from me.

Lots of Love.

Jen and The Critter Crew


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2005)

*dajeti2wrote:*


> I keep replayingeverything in my mind wondering if I missed something. Jeremy and Iboth can't help but feel that we let him down.


Tina, we all know how much you did to help Apollo. I reallythink that there was nothing more that could have been done.Really, you did EVERYTHING! And I think Apollo understandshow much you tried and how worried you were about him.Sometimes you can't heal everything, and unfortunately this was one ofthose times. And please tell Jeremy that too.Neither of you are at fault here, not anywhere near.


----------



## The Missus (Oct 17, 2005)

Buck got such a kick out of Apollo and hisantics and always enjoyed your stories, Tina, about yourboy.Buck was so curious about Flemish giants andthought one day we would have one as a house bunny. Buck justloved Carolyn's girl, Cali. The first time he held her he wasin 7th heaven! What we have arememories of Apolloto cherish. And when Apollo crossed over the Rainbow Bridgehe probably knocked Buck over trying to jump into his arms!Hang in there. We are all here for you.


----------



## Kricket (Oct 17, 2005)

:sad:


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Tina, I haven't been a member here very long,but I just wanted to say how sorry I am about Apollo. Iactually didn't know anything about him until today I read the wholeApollo's acres thread. He was an absolutely beautifulbunny. I know what you're going through as Iveryrecentlylost a bunny to the same thing. I felt soguilty, like I should have done more for him &amp; I just couldn'tbelieve he was gone. I actually couldn't bring myself to buryhim - I just kept wishing he would come back to life or that maybe itdidn't really happen (not rational thoughts for an otherwise sane 27year old woman, I realize). In time though, you come torealize you gave him the best life you possibly could have and filledwhat time hedid havewith you with joy. Iactually just got a new bunny - I know he'll never replace my Benny,but I missed I missed having a bunny around. Just rememberthat time does heal - my thoughts are with you and your family.

Take Care,

Andrea


----------



## Anneliese (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina,
I am very sorry about Apollo. I'm sure he had a great life, and right now I bet he will be doing binkies next to Buck.

:bigtears::rose:

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Much love,
Anneliese and Snowy Joey


----------



## bluebird (Oct 18, 2005)

I dont know how i misssed this yesterday.im soo sorry about your beautiful bunny.bluebird


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Your support and prayers mean so much to me, Dale and Jeremy. 

I spent the whole morning in tears. Looking over at Apollo'scage and him not there was killing me. So I emptied his cage and movedit outside for now. I'm keeping his feeder and water bottle. I can'tbear to throw them away and can't bear the thought of any of te bunnsusing them either. It's all so confusing.

All the rabbits have been looking for Apollo. It's so heartbreaking to watch them look for him and then look at me , like wheredid he go. 

Jeremy had a rough time of it yesterday. He had to go to schooland tell everyone what happened. He came home and just lost it. My poorguy just broke down and sobbed. I held him and rocked him and criedwith him. 

Thank you again for everything.

Tina


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 18, 2005)

:bigtears:Its natural for you not to want tothrow away his things. I still have every last item that my 1st rabbitowned, Stored away and wont let no one touch it. Its likekeeping a piece of him with you. MY prayers are with you tina, i canteven imagine all the pain and heart break you and your family areinduring. 

Hugs from me and my bunny family.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina, keep whatever you can of Apollo's, atleast for the time being. Anything that can give you comfort is ablessing. Poor Jeremy, it must have been so awful for him at school,especially as most won't realise just how close he and Apollo were .

The more I think of Apollo, the more I realise just how special he was.He had such an awesome personality - I think of all the times strangerscame over to pet him, and he just loved it! He was such a gentle giant.

Thinking of you all, and sending hugs.

Jan


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina, I've had a hard time with Katannah's loss,and still to this day haven't been able to put his cage, and belongingsaway... It just takes time sweetie. 

Please tell Jeremy, that i've been thinking of him. Let him know, Ilove him VERY much, and if either of you guys want to talk, just gimmea call.... 

Last night after reading about this aweful tragety, I sat with Peter,and told him all about 'wollo, his stroller, and all his adventuresTina has shared with me... 

Tina, Dale, and Jeremy, please know we are thinking, and praying for you guys. 

all our love,

Lyndsy, Peter, Daytona, Buster, Tucker, Emma, and baby


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 18, 2005)

Aw Poor Jer. Tina it is understanding to dothose things. I only kept my dogs collar and leach. I allowed Samanthato use his leach cause them 2 were best of friends. Tina it will taketime and take your time. do not rush into getting rid of stuff causeyou will hurt more. It is best to keep something very special thatbelonged to him. Tina you might want to try this. I picked out 2 of myfavorite pics of my dog and put it in the pillow cases. I have sleptwith that pics in 2 years and it really makes me feel like I am closewith him. Jer might like that eventually. I did that the first nightthat i lost my dog Isaac.

Tina my dog Samantha still looks for Isaac everyday and cries to the door thinking that he is coming home.

I am praying for you, Dale, and Jer along with the other critters too.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 18, 2005)

It took me awhile before I felt comfortable giving Lenci's toys to Iszy. Take your time, sweety.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina, it will allcome withtime. When Daisy passed, I just left her cage sitting thereexactly as it had been, poops and all, for days. I finallycleaned it, but it sat empty until Lena. Winning her was sucha shock, I didn't have anything for her, so she got Daisy's cage andher food dish and hay ball. Her water bottle still sits emptybecause it has her name on it and I just can't give it to anyone else.

Give Jeremy a hug for me. His feelings are totallynormal. I remember being about his age when we lost one ofour dogs and I was just destroyed. It's just too hard.

Lots of Love,

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## CuddlesMom (Oct 18, 2005)

i have enjoyed seeing the pics of apollo alsoand how youd take him around with you....im really sorry to hear aboutyour loss my thoughts and prayers are with you also!


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina, I am so very sorry to hear this.Brittany told all of us on petshub and I joined this forum to reply tothis and send you my condolences. I read through all the posts andcried with you. My heart is broken for you and your family. Give yourlitlle man Jeremy lots of hugs. I know this is hard on both of you andDale as well. (((HUGS)) My thoughts and prayers will be with you.:bigtears:


:angelandbunny:Hugs to Tina,Dale and Jeremy.


----------



## jyrenze (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina, just wanted to let you know how sorry I amthat about Apollo. He was a great bunny. I just got to know about thison petshub .


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 18, 2005)

I want to thank everyone. You have allbeen such a well spring of strength for me, for us. It really touchesus. It helps to know we are not alone, that you loved him too.

Thank you everyone.

Tina


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 18, 2005)

Tina, who could not love that 'big old' rabbit? He was just so beautiful. Pure white, precious - just a big bunny angel!
You take care, and give yourself time. I continue to pray for you, Jeremy and Dale for peace of heart.
You are the best Bunny Mom there is!


----------



## JimD (Oct 19, 2005)

:tears2:


----------



## elle (Oct 19, 2005)

I just wanted to say how truly sorry Iam. There arejust are no words. It ishard to believe the love for a bunny and his antics that I have nevermet. I may not post much but Apollo stories always made melaugh and feel good. Thank you for sharing his life withus.

elle


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Oct 19, 2005)

I just read through all the posts, and i triedto keep my tears back, but i couldnt. I never got to meet apollo, buthe will always have a special place in my heart. I am so sorry for yourloss Tina. But you will be with him once again at rainbow bridge. Weall loved him and all the funny storys and pictures you shared with us.We will all miss him dearly. Once again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Tina, I've been reading this thread everydaybut not replying because i wasn't exactly sure what to say. I'mincredibly sorry for your loss, i really enjoy looking at picturesofApollo, he has such a great personality. Sending goodthoughts.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 22, 2005)

How are you holding up Tina?


----------



## ditty816 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm just now reading this post.. been mia for a few weeks.. 

wanted to say that we're very very very sorry about Apollo.. :sad:Iloved reading about his antics and the first time I showed my DH hisstroller picture, he just couldn't believe it.. how big he was andadorable.. 

Tina, I know what you're going thru with the whole grief process.. whenI lost my dearest Tigger, then one thing that I kept remembering wasthat I didn't have enough "guts" to keep her with me when I knew shewas dying.. I couldn't handle it.. felt i was letting her down.. I justremember her looking out of her carrier at me while my mom put her inher car to take her to the vet.. She looked so sad.. I got to see herone last time at the vet's office and then she died the next day at hishome.. 

He knows that you loved him with all your heart and he's watching outfor you right now.. you all will feel better with time.. and you'llhave good days and bad days.. What helped me was having another bunnyto squeeze and cry on.. Rexie sure didn't like it but for once he justlet me love him..

ink iris:rangepansy:Mandy, Paul, Rexie, Sherbie &amp; Snuggles


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 24, 2005)

OMG, I am so very very sorry, i had no idea


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm doing ok Lissa, thank you for asking.

I was given a wonderful gift, well two actually. One is abeautiful Gardenia plant. It is sitting in the bay window where Apolloused to jump up and look out the window. One of the buds have openedtoday and how stunning. Beautiful white flower that smells likeheaven.

The second is well nothing short of amazing. I believe insigns. I asked Apollo to please send me one. I waited and and waitedand didn't get one. Or if I did I'm hurting so bad I never saw it forwhat it was.

Well, a freind of a friend delivered my sign for him. She wentto a pottery sho. The gentleman was working on a gorgeous piece. He wastalking about past students. His best and brightest was a young woman.Believe it or not her name was Apollo Smiles. Well the friend came homeand was telling my freind who called me and told me. 

It has really helped me get over the feelings of guilt I have been carrying around. 

Thank you everyone. It truly helps at times like this to knowyou are not alone. You have been such a source of strength and help forme and not just me but Dale, Jeremy and each other. Thank you.

Tina


----------



## m.e. (Oct 24, 2005)

Apollo Smiles - how beautiful, and so very true

:tears2:

Continued thoughts and prayers for your family.

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> It truly helps at times like this to know you arenot alone.





> Tina




You were and still are not alone in your grief over Apollo. 

:rose:

* * * * * * *

On a separate issue: I finally did see that show on Animal Planetcalled "Barking Mad". An English Lop named Thomas was justhorrible to his human mom. The dad, he was fine with, butThomas would chase after her and go for her ankles. The poorwoman was scared to death of him. They never did update us totell us if the training technique the woman used worked.onder:

All I could think of is how sweet Buddy is. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *

On a separate issue: I finally did see that show on Animal Planetcalled "Barking Mad". An English Lop named Thomas was justhorrible to his human mom. The dad, he was fine with, butThomas would chase after her and go for her ankles. The poorwoman was scared to death of him. They never did update us totell us if the training technique the woman used worked.onder:

All I could think of is how sweet Buddy is. 

-Carolyn


:scared::faint:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 24, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> On a separate issue: I finally did see that show on Animal Planetcalled "Barking Mad". An English Lop named Thomas was justhorrible to his human mom. The dad, he was fine with, butThomas would chase after her and go for her ankles. The poorwoman was scared to death of him. They never did update us totell us if the training technique the woman used worked.onder:
> 
> ...



I saw that yesterday. Usually I miss all these shows you guystalk about. The problem was that his owner reacted big timewhenever he threatened them, so he learned to take advantage ofit. By the end of the show, he was getting better and theyhad his mom pick him up for a cuddle. Which took a reallylong time because he wasn't used to being picked up by her.

:runningrabbit:

Apollo Smiles indeed! :rainbow:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 24, 2005)

Apollo Smiles





Tina, so glad you got your sign. 





Laura


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 24, 2005)

What a great sign


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 27, 2005)

Tina, I am so sorry. I know it's a bit delayed,but I haven't been online (or home) for a bit. I was floored to readthis and just broke down crying. 

I don't know what to say, I'm still so shocked. I had no idea he was even sick or anything. Again, I'm so, so sorry. 

:bigtears:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 27, 2005)

Stephanie, I am so sorry you had to find out this way.

I thank you hun. It seems to be getting a bit easier to accept.I am so glad I am the picture taking fol that I am as I have so manypicturs of him. I also have so many stories and memoriesand Iwas able to share him with everyone here.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

"There's a New World Somewhere
They call the Promised Land.
And I'll be there someday,
if You will hold my hand.

I still need you there beside me
No matter what I do
'Cause I know 
I'll never find another You..."


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 27, 2005)

:tears2:So many times I've caught myselfalmost saying he is gone. But he really isn't, he will be with mealways.

Carolyn, that is beautiful. I cried my eyes out and then readit again and smiled. I miss Apollo more than words can convey but I amalso beginning to accept what happened and am making peace withit.

Tina


----------



## The Missus (Oct 27, 2005)

Carolyn:

Talk about bringing deep memories to the surface: This songis the song we sing/sang when we were involved in the Mariage EncounterExperience. Carl and I made our first weekend in March of1975 - so you can imagine how this brings back memories =whew!!! Can sense and feel the impact that weekend had onus!! 

Changed our lives!! Thank you for the song for memories!


----------



## Meganc731 (Nov 12, 2005)

Tina, 

I'm sorry I'm so late in finding out, but I wanted to tell you how verysorry I am to hear of Apollo's passing. I LOVED seeing his new pics,especially the ones in the stroller. I'm going to get Bailee one ofthose pet strollers so she can push Mr. Wiggles around  Apollo was avery special bunny, if I ever get another bun, I'd love it to be a bigwhite Flemish just like him.

Megan


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 12, 2005)

:tears2:Megan, thank you so much. Reading your reply brought a tear to my, it's very sweet.

I started a memorial page for him. I love if you would add something.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10501&amp;forum_id=1

I would love to see Bailey pushing a stroller. I think that would be simply adorable.

Tina


----------

